# Newbie & CaraBou Soap



## CaraBou (Mar 8, 2015)

newbie came up to see Iditarod, and we've been having a blast.  Not a lot of time for soaping but here's our creation.


----------



## RhondaJ (Mar 8, 2015)

OMGOSH!! I love it! Looks soooo cold and wintery!


----------



## tigersister (Mar 9, 2015)

It reminds me of the sky during a thunder storm we had here a couple of years ago. Part of the sky was mostly clear with big fluffy clouds, and part of it was darkening with a swirl of colors.


----------



## KristaY (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh! That's just gorgeous! You 2 make a great soaping team! I think you should name it Iditarod Sky, lol. It really looks like beautiful clouds. Nice work!


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 9, 2015)

In the last one I see a wolf howling!  Beautiful soap!


----------



## KristaY (Mar 9, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> In the last one I see a wolf howling! Beautiful soap!


 
OMG Dorymae ~ good eye! I didn't see it until you pointed it out. Amazing!


----------



## Susie (Mar 9, 2015)

That is some gorgeous soap!


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 9, 2015)

We were waiting to see if someone would see the dog!!! We saw it too. Soap didn't go as planned but it is still pretty.

Newbie, posing as CaraBou


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 9, 2015)

Soaping Sistas


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 9, 2015)

It must be so much fun having someone to soap with....and the results are just beautiful!!! Did I hear correctly that they had to move the starting point of the Iditarod because of lack of snow? I can help them out if they still need some. lol


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 9, 2015)

That's awesome that you two got the chance to make soap together.  And it's lovely look too boot!  I too see the dog.  Very pretty soap!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 9, 2015)

Glad everything went well, and you had the chance to soap! Have a safe trip home

Beautiful soap btw. Did you do mica lines in there? I have a hard time discerning what it is people did sometimes (most times), regarding soap.


----------



## lsg (Mar 9, 2015)

Great looking soap and great picture of you two.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 9, 2015)

Those are gorgeous  How fun to be able to soap together


----------



## TVivian (Mar 9, 2015)

I want a soap buddy!! How fun! And the soap turned out great!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 9, 2015)

How fun!! And some awesome commemorative soap!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 10, 2015)

That looks awesome!!


----------



## CaraBou (Mar 10, 2015)

It was fun learning from the master. Basically, we laid down mica batters then dropped white soap on the sides to push everything up.  The white "cracks" were created by the push-up of leftover td/oil slurry drizzled among the colored layers -- who knew (besides newbie)?  

-CaraBou, as herself, the humble apprentice

P.S. navigator, yes, re-start was in Fairbanks. Plenty of snow there but only slush in Anchorage! Amy got great pics of both ceremonial start and re-start. Hopefully she'll post some when she is home.


----------



## newbie (Mar 10, 2015)

If I were a master, that soap would have turned out as planned! No master here. I still think we should have called it the Caranewbie soap.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 11, 2015)

How awesome!! I love the soap but I think I like the pic of you two even more!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 12, 2015)

Fantastic looking soap. I love how it turned out. The colours are so gorgeous. Definitely feeling some   buddy envy!!! That's a great picture of you two together.


----------

